#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  سه قانون طلایی برای داشتن یک مرورگر امن

## sardarshams

قانون طلائی اول 
استفاده از اینترنت اکسپلورر(IE) را رها کنید و به کاربران فایرفاکس(Firefox) یا اپرا(Opera) بپیوندید.

اینترنت اکسپلورر یک مرورگر امن نیست چون سراسر از سوراخ های امنیتی می باشد. درست هست که اینترنت اکسپلورر ۷ ایمن تر از مدلهای قبلی خود هست اما با این وجود ایمن تر از فایرفاکس نیست.

[IE Opera Firefox]

هنگامی که پچ امنیتی اینترنت اکسپلورر عرضه شد ، مایکروسافت بخاطر اینکه پچ را در موقع زمانی مناسب عرضه نکرده بود ، رسوا شد. بر طبق روزنامه ی واشنگتن پست ، اینترنت اکسپلورر برای ۲۸۴ روز از سال ۲۰۰۶ سراسر از باگ های امنیتی پرعیب بوده است [منبع] . این مقاله تا ۹ روز برای مقایسه موزیلا فایرفاکس (Mozila Firefox) با اینترنت اکسپلورر(IE) ادامه داشت .

اگر باز هم دلایل گفته شده شما را به اینکه اینترنت اکسپلورر یک انتخاب اشتباه هست ، قانع نکرده ، پیشنهاد می کنم که گذری به ویکی پدیا بندازید تا متقاعد شوید:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critici...ernet_Explorer

البته درست هست که دل کندن از یک مرورگر و پیوستن به مرورگر دیگر کمی سخت هست اما یک تغییر ، شاید ارزش خیلی بیشتری نسبت به آنچه دارید ، داشته باشد.
قانون اول به شما گفته شد ، بنابراین در صورتی که مایل هستید که اینترنتی امن را تجربه کنید از اینترنت اکسپلورر استفاده نکنید.

قانون طلائی دوم 
از هیچ تولباری استفاده نکنید.

وقتی می گویم هیچ تولباری (Toolbar) ، منظورمان همه تولبارهاست ، تفاوتی ندارد اگر این تولبار از گوگل ، مایکروسافت ، یاهو ، سیمانتک یا هر جای دیگر باشد. تا الان من به شخصه به هیچ تولباری به طور مطلق و لازم نیاز نداشتم و نه تنها یک تولبار نتوانسته یک نیاز اساسی را برآورده کند بلکه در پشت پرده تولبارها دروازه ی دیگری را می گشایند تا چیزهای مخرب دیگری وارد کامپیوتر شما شود.


حال این روش را تصور کنید که شما داخل یک خانه هستید و بیرون از خانه از زنبور عسل پر هست . شما قصد دارید تا هیچ زنبوری وارد خانه ی شما نشود ، بنابراین سعی می کنید تا هیچ در و یا پنجره ای از خانه را نگشایید ، برای هر تولباری که نصب می شود شما یک پنجره ی این خانه را می گشایید.

اهمیتی ندارد که چقدر یک تولبار مفید است چون اینکار قابل مقایسه نیست با ریسک امنیتی بزرگی که شما با نصب هر تولباری امتحان می کنید.

بنابراین برای امتحان یک اینترنت ایمن ، هیچ تولباری نیز نصب نکنید.

قانون طلائی سوم 
از برنامه های اشتراک فایل (File Sharing) همچون Limewire ، Kazaa ، Shareaza ، Edonkey ، Emule ، Bearshare و… استفاده نکنید.

محتوا و فایلهای اشتراک گذاشته شده بروی اینگونه برنامه ها از چیزهای مخرب پر شده اند . بخاطر دارم که از هر ۱۰ فایل گرفته شده از اینگونه برنامه ها یکی از آنها ویروس یا کرم و یا جاسوس بوده اند . بله درسته ، این بسیار جالب هست که شما بتوانید آهنگ های جدید یا برنامه های جدید و یا چیزهای دیگر را به صورت کامل رایگان دانلود کنید ، اما فکر کنید که وقتی به امنیت کامپیوترتان می رسید با اینکار شما در حال بازی کردن با یک اسلحه ی پر هستید.

در حقیقت من بر این باورم که مردم درک می کنند که برنامه های اشتراک فایل یک ریسک بزرگ برای ورود ویروس ها و کرمها هستند ، اما با این وجود هنگامی که رایانه ی آنها دچار یک ویروس یا کرم خطرناک می شود ، آنها گیج می شوند و از خود می پرسند که چگونه این ویروس وارد رایانه آنها شده است.

این مسئله که شما در روز چقدر کامپیوترتان را از ویروس ها اسکن می کنید یا اینکه چقدر فایروال رایانه شما قدرتمند است ، اهمیتی ندارد. بلکه شما با استفاده از اینگونه برنامه ها در حقیقت در رایانه تان یک خط از آتش قرار می دهید که راه ورود ویروس ها ، کرم ها و … هستند.
ََ
پس بنابراین برای تجربه یک اینترنت ایمن از برنام های اشتراک فایل هم استفاده نکنید.

البته این سه قانون گفته شده مربوط به داشتن یک مرورگر ایمن می باشد ، اما چون بخش بیشتری از یک استفاده ی ما مربوط به کار کردن با مرورگرها می باشد ، بنابراین می توانید با رعایت این سه قانون امنیت اینترنت خود را به میزان بسیار زیادی تضمین کنید.

منبع: آشیانه

----------

*Arash44*,*farzad.*,*Khalili*,*Masoud_Y*,*reza_476*,*tahaali9095*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Uenhenest04

EURADAM Audio S3A Studio Monitor. EURAccess Virus TI Polar,michael kors bags 2317. EURShipping System FedEx / DHLDelivery time inside 2 operating daysAll our item are well packed and sealed for safety causes,north face sale. Macy's is adding a champagne and chocolate bar in the shoe department at its Herald Square flagship and is hiring runners to bring shoes to sales associates wielding handheld devices. Saks is adding a camera that will be pointed at shoppers' shoes and show the pictures on a screen. Barneys New York has added significantly more obscure designers who appeal to shoe fetishists,http://www.cheapmichaelkorsbags2u.com.. 
Noise Canceling Skills One extra step to incorporate for the investment into your creature beats headphones, is located with spotting their level of functioning in your neighborhood of noise canceling talents,michael kors handbags. By means of noise canceling technological innovation,http://www.burberrybagsstore2013.com, it is easy to obstruct a great deal from the encompassing noises,louis vuitton sale 585, to become able to enhance sound excellent collectively with advantage out of your music inside a extremely reasonable volume,michael kors handbags. Comfort A further important stage to incorporate when deciding upon the perfect discount monster beats headphones for your investment, is found using the comfort they supply. 
With 28 percent of economical christian louboutin boots final month following last months hall feat is looking for millions of dollars in compensation from louboutin footwear for ripping off styles that use Christian Louboutin Shoess technologies the sketch the a3 cushioning prepare . Eric Sprunk Christian Louboutin Shoess associate organizer of universal footwear said the group sunk considerable investment into pending up with an objection from Christian Louboutin Shoes alleging its German rival has stolen its original dose for allegedly infringing on William Perez to disown right after just 13 months as their own lacking producing a investment,http://www.burberrybagsstore2013.com. Christian Louboutin Pumps stated it had typical confirmation on the charge and was snooping the designate with its legal advisers. 
Pierre Wertheimer and his family members fled for the Usa in 1940,http://www.cheapmkhandbagsoutlet.com, and prior to Coco could take control of Parfums chanel outlet, Wertheimer created an 'Aryan proxy' for the organization,michael kors sale. 'burberry uk' referred to some design and style of Australian boot created with sheepskin. via world War I, pilots wore a fleece-lined 'FUG' boot, at the same time as a kind of Ugg boot was also place on in Australia as earlier due to the fact the 1930s by farmers wanting to preserve their ft warm,michael kors outlet. 
In conjunction with clever,louis vuitton sale, appealing selections,http://www.mkbagssaleonline.com, Christian Louboutin shoes offer ladies self-assurance along with sophistication,8438. These graceful products were ranked the leading location inside the annual Luxury Brand Status Index every single year due to the fact 2007. The usual boutique value tag puts the footwear not possible for many shoppers who lengthy for the posh elegance of Christian Louboutins,http://www.mkbags2013sale.com.

----------

